#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > درخواست: فایل بروزرسانی مودم  Z6000  ایرانسل

## OMID-FX

سلام دوستان

نیاز فوری به فایل بروزرسانی مودم ایرانسل z6000 دارم اگه کسی داره بزاره یا راهنمایی کنه


مشخصات الان مودم

*Version Information*
Product Model
Z6000

Board SN
6212016500405732


Running software version
IDU-IRANCELL-1.0.2-R3

Backup software version
IDU-IRANCELL-1.0.2-R3

با تشکر فراوان

----------

*behzadhabibi*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## behzadhabibi

> سلام دوستان
> 
> نیاز فوری به فایل بروزرسانی مودم ایرانسل z6000 دارم اگه کسی داره بزاره یا راهنمایی کنه
> 
> 
> مشخصات الان مودم
> 
> *Version Information*
> Product Model
> ...


 درود
مشکل مودم چیه ؟

----------

*Mehrdad Linu*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mamadtak20

باسلام و درود.اگر ممکنه منم فایل فریمویرشو میخام
مشکل نداشتن آنتن داره

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mamadtak20

باسلام و درود.اگر ممکنه منم فایل فریمویرشو میخام
مشکل نداشتن آنتن داره

----------


## j.aral

سلام، برای رفع مشکل، مودم را خاموش، سیم کارت را در بیاورید، دکمه ریست را 10 ثانیه بگیرید تا ریست شود. بعد از روشن شدن دوباره خاموش کنید، سیم را جا بزنید و روشن کنید، مشکل برطرف میشود..... رمز وای فای به پیش فرض که پشت مودم نوشته برمیگرده

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mamadtak20

> سلام، برای رفع مشکل، مودم را خاموش، سیم کارت را در بیاورید، دکمه ریست را 10 ثانیه بگیرید تا ریست شود. بعد از روشن شدن دوباره خاموش کنید، سیم را جا بزنید و روشن کنید، مشکل برطرف میشود..... رمز وای فای به پیش فرض که پشت مودم نوشته برمیگرده



امتحان کردم متاسفانه جواب نداد.ازین مودمها خیلی برام میارن و همشون هم مشکل نداشتن انتن دارن و هنوزم راه حلی پیدانکردم براش :/

----------

*meisam64*

----------


## meisam64

سلام اگر راه حلی پیدا کردید لطفا اطلاع رسانی کنید ، فایل بایوس‌که در سایت هست مشکل داره ،

----------

